# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Forbes m20b rifles

## PerazziSC3

Anyone had a play with one of these or know what the retail on one is?

Come with a timney trigger, talley rings, carbon stock, lightweight 21" barrel, fluted bolt. 4 3/4lb.

Could be a good little all round carry rifle of the shelf

----------


## Barefoot

There was a review in one of the mags no more than 2 months ago. Think the retail was in the area $3.5K

----------


## StrikerNZ

Sept/Oct issue NZ Guns and Hunting, RRP ~$3100

They seemed to like it. (Surprise, surprise)

----------


## jakewire

Pretty sure Mainly Hunting in Wellington had a similar one awhile back, lightweight 270 or some such.

Yeah , there you go, 3K.
3460A Forbes 24B .270, Mainly Hunting

----------


## PerazziSC3

I would probably get one if they were 2.5kish

----------


## Shearer

They seem pretty good value for that price. Same sort of money as a Finnlite. The one NZ Guns tested (308) was a tack driver.

----------


## Wildman

Lifted one up at the Sika show. Crazy light. I hear you can get them in 257 Roberts...

----------


## K95

> I would probably get one if they were 2.5kish


My thoughts too, nice rifle but overpriced by a mile. Still, some people will pay the price rather than spend the time shagging about with custom stuff.

----------


## gimp

Just man up and get a proper weight rifle imo

----------


## jakewire

> Lifted one up at the Sika show. Crazy light. I hear you can get them in 257 Roberts...


Any lighter than your Weatherby?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just man up and get a proper weight rifle imo


When I saw you had posted I thought" Gimps just got a heavy Blaser so his comment will have to be something about light weight rifles being a waste of time"

 :Grin:

----------


## gimp

I wonder if people think my posts are serious, like, 95% of the time

----------


## Friwi

Kimber seems to be good as well with more than a decade ahead of them. Although I hear mixed reports about them?

Can we make a pole?
Kimber vs Forbes vs weatherby vs customs?

----------


## gimp

The stock on the Kimbers was designed by Melvin Forbes I believe, also the Forbes aka NULA aka ULA rifles have been around for ages. I don't like the stock shape on the Kimber, have never felt a Forbes

----------


## Wildman

> Any lighter than your Weatherby?


Yeah the 20b is because its a short action rather than one length for all. 4.75lbs is bloody crazy!

----------


## veitnamcam

> I wonder if people think my posts are serious, like, 95% of the time


Just predictable  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gimp

> Just predictable 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


The funny thing is that Blaser setup = identical weight to Sako75 setup

----------


## Wildman

Cant be too heavy but can be too long, you need help...

----------


## 199p

From there website

Ultra Light Arms custom rilfles are available in short or long actions in calibers from .17 Remington to .416 Rigby, including .22 rimfires, the new short action magnums, super short magnums and wildcat cartridges.
Following are the weights of our rifles without scopes:

Ultimate Mountain Rifle
Ultimate Plains Rifle
Ultimate Alaskan Rifle
Ultimate African Rifle	4-3/4 lbs.
5-1/4 lbs.
5-3/4 lbs.
7-1/2 lbs

No list of available calibers.

----------


## veitnamcam

> The funny thing is that Blaser setup = identical weight to Sako75 setup


Shit that heavy! :Grin: 
medium or long action 75?

I agree tho, bit of weight in a rifle makes it easyer to shoot.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gimp

Short (III)

----------


## 199p

Who is the importer?

----------


## PerazziSC3

Nzammo is importer I think. M24 is long action and 20 is short action

----------


## MSL

The 20 and 24 represent the action weight in ounces


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 45SOUTH

Hi guys I have sold 7 Forbes rifles now and every one loves them that has brought them 

Will do a sharp price for them.

magnums are coming out next year .

quentin

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Hi guys I have sold 7 Forbes rifles now and every one loves them that has brought them 
> 
> Will do a sharp price for them.
> 
> magnums are coming out next year .
> 
> quentin


Sweet, let me know when the magnums get here

----------


## 199p

Ditto on magums.  What about 260?

----------


## 45SOUTH

HI 260 is in the pipe line I have told

Quentin

----------


## Kiwi Greg

I'm still waiting to have a play with the Demo 308 one ,once it gets back from another magazine write up.

Looking forward to comparing it to the Kimber 84M

----------


## MSL

I also would like to see a direct comparison to see whether there's anything to be gained


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Doc Watson reviewed one then bought the .280 immediately.
The thing is so damn accurate and light it's not funny.
think they retail $1400 usd so as a rule it's basically double over here?

There are a couple of solid reviews on them with Google fu ....

----------


## Pointer

They look awfully similar to a NULA I imported a few years back. That gun was too light if that makes sense.

I think at that price they are great value considering a kimber montana is around 2400 with no rings and no hard case - the Forbes has both. I'm tossing and turning over one in .280  :Cool:

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Do it!!

----------


## gimp

Forbes = NULA

----------


## Spudattack

Ooh, ooh, I want a 4 1/2 lb .416 Rigby!

I'll make Toby fire it prone! 😈

----------


## Dr. Watson

Yes I did buy one shortly after testing one in 270 win. 

Iv built up plenty of custom light rifles and to be quite honest the Forbes rifle is actually fairly well priced.

You can't build one that light with the same weight/length barrel from a rem.

And if you were to try and match the rifle in a build it would more than likely end up costing more than 3k anyway.

I have done significant hunting and range work with both the Kimber mountain ascent and the Forbes 24b.

Both rifles are in the same price range, I prefer the stock lop on the Forbes rifle but both rifles shot very well.

I will say that Forbes need to fit a brake to the 24b, certainly in the magnums it will be of great benefit.

----------


## southernman

> Do it!!


Gimp you are incorrect, this whole thread is confusing, along with many of the guys on it.

 Nula rifles, made by Melvin Forbes.   NULA cad $3500.   (Granville west Virginia)

 Forbes rifles, designed by Melvin forbes, (M20B and M24B), are completely different rifles.  Forbes rifles Cad  $1700-1800. (westbrook Maine)

 The few NULA I have seen and handled are truly something special, 
 The Forbs rifles have been aviable in Canada for a while,  and have not lived up to there hype, I know of several that were not made well and were sent back for repair, and that were much heavier that advertised, 1/2 kg or more.
 Have a look on Alberta outdoors, and you will find sum dissapointed customers, I haven't heard may complaints of late, perhaps Melvin flew out and booted a few asses, its his reputation that sells the forbes rifles.  
 I arn't saying they are a bad rifle, but up hear the Kimber Montana is the same and the Sako finlight another $100, both are well proven. 
  If your able to get a NULA for 3 grand, I take a 280AI.
Forbes rifle junk - Alberta Outdoorsmen Forum

----------


## jakewire

Gimp + Incorrect = Impossible.
Surely. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 199p

How i understand it is the 20b and 24b etc are made buy titan 

they are very similar (same action barrel and stock) i.e more generic but quite different from the custom forbes rifles they still build. Custom lop, cheek weld etc in the stock.

----------


## Dr. Watson

Haha yes I can see plenty of confusion.

If anyone wants - just google Forbes rifle and check out the history on them.

I can't be bothered going thru it all as it's quite long winded and confusing itself.

----------


## 45SOUTH

The Forbes Model 24B Rifle Story: Melvin Forbes, owner of New Ultra Light Arms , changed the entire rifle industry with his innovative ideas on ultra light weight hunting rifles. Now once again he has given the industry a reason to take notice with the introduction of a production version of his Model 24 rifle.

----------


## 45SOUTH

Forbes Rifle LLC - Home Page or New Zealand Ammunition Company

----------


## southernman

What is the going rate for a kimber Montana short action, and a finlight just for comparsion..
 I couldn't find a kimber in NZ for sale. 
   bloody hell rifles are expensive in NZ, 

 I have spoken to Melvin forbs about a NULA, and it is pretty much a custom, you can choose caliber, length of pull, stock colour and any number of other options, I was looking at a .284, but bought a custom made Kimber in .260 for a bit less, (5.2lbs all up with 4 rounds.) includes lepould ultra light weight 3x9. 
 I meet a guy with a NULA in .460 weby, must have booted like a mule.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Kimber at action outdoors in napier $2200

Sako finnlight $2900

----------


## MSL

Montana $2050 from outdoorsupplies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dirtyhabit

Thats a good price for a Finnlight!
I think I may have seen a couple of Kimbers at Outdoor Supplies a couple weeks back, def a 7/08 on the shelf, good price for a Kimber that too...

----------


## dirtyhabit

Woops, double post

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Hi guys I have sold 7 Forbes rifles now and every one loves them that has brought them 
> 
> Will do a sharp price for them.
> 
> magnums are coming out next year .
> 
> quentin



Have the magnums arrived yet ?

Am using a lovely wee 20B in 308 for Sika and its a dream

The proper action screw torque of 80 inch pounds and 36 inch pounds gives 1/4 moa accuracy with 150g BT and Gameking projectiles at 2900fps so its no slouch

It really tears up redskins at 650yrds  :Have A Nice Day: 

Am just thinking the magnums could be quite useful !!!

----------


## LOC

picked up a second hand 20b not long ago, its a little ripper. pretty certain it will soon become my favourite shooting stick given that you barely feel it on your shoulder and its accuracy

but is anyone else having issues with a sticky bolt? it is certainly not a clean draw back, it sticks 2-3 times along the length of the backward pull. it obviously doesn't affect the accuracy etc, but it is surprisingly quite a distraction, and when trying to cycle quietly it always sticks.

there is a fair bit of movement up/down as you pull it so if concentrating carefully to keep it centred you can pull it back a bit smoother. but i'd rather not be concentrating on my damned bolt at the time i need to chamber a round!

anyone else experiencing this or have any ideas if there is a fix? i don't think many rounds were put through it by the previous owner so perhaps needs a bit more 'working in' to smooth off the bolt/receiver surfaces?? i believe there is some special coating on the forbes metal work

----------


## Tahr

> Have the magnums arrived yet ?
> 
> Am using a lovely wee 20B in 308 for Sika and its a dream
> 
> The proper action screw torque of 80 inch pounds and 36 inch pounds gives 1/4 moa accuracy with 150g BT and Gameking projectiles at 2900fps so its no slouch
> 
> It really tears up redskins at 650yrds 
> 
> Am just thinking the magnums could be quite useful !!!


Have you got a suppressor on it?

----------


## 7mmsaum

No suppressor, I have other suppressed rifles for the stealthy trips.

----------


## PerazziSC3

I can't bring myself to ruin mine with a suppressor

----------


## 7mmsaum

LOC,


Take the mag follower and Spring out and see if the bolt movement improves, if it's fouling on the mag follower then you can adjust it deeper into the mag well.

----------


## LOC

> LOC,
> 
> 
> Take the mag follower and Spring out and see if the bolt movement improves, if it's fouling on the mag follower then you can adjust it deeper into the mag well.


thanks mate, will try that, good idea to check that out - it does seem like there is a bit of play in the bolt fit but i'm certainly no expert 

is yours smooth as?

----------


## BRADS

> thanks mate, will try that, good idea to check that out - it does seem like there is a bit of play in the bolt fit but i'm certainly no expert 
> 
> is yours smooth as?


Of the 3 Forbes rifles I've played with the bolt was certainly not smooth,  more savage than sako.
The weight however very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

Mine wasn't smooth at all until i lowered the magazine follower, now its nice to use.

----------


## MSL

Most of the ultralights have super sloppy bolts, kimbers, Forbes, etc.  they will never be super smooth but shouldn't bind either.

----------


## 7mmsaum

The magnums must be closer to arriving in NZ now  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## LOC

I've got a top condition 20b in 308 that I might be prepared to part with. have another super lightweight 308 so it doesn't make that much sense to have two very similar rifles in the cabinet - if anyone is interested in getting their hands on one i'm happy to discuss via pm and can supply photos etc.

----------


## Bremic

> The magnums must be closer to arriving in NZ now


Who is importing them?  Forbes' website doesn't seem to exist anymore?

----------


## HNTMAD

Just ask at your local hunting shop. But NZ Ammunition brings them in

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## oneipete

> Who is importing them?  Forbes' website doesn't seem to exist anymore?


From the NULA website "  In 2013 Forbes had another chance to turn his custom rifle into an over the counter, mass produced rifle. He partnered again and Forbes Rifles was launched. The outlook was grand but the new company could not build the rifles to demanding standards Melvin Forbes  continued to apply to his full custom offerings. Melvin stepped away from Forbes Rifles and in 2015 they folded. "

----------


## Timmay

Not made anymore? Shit secondhand ones just went up 20%

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Not made anymore? Shit secondhand ones just went up 20%


50%

 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bremic

> From the NULA website "  In 2013 Forbes had another chance to turn his custom rifle into an over the counter, mass produced rifle. He partnered again and Forbes Rifles was launched. The outlook was grand but the new company could not build the rifles to demanding standards Melvin Forbes  continued to apply to his full custom offerings. Melvin stepped away from Forbes Rifles and in 2015 they folded. "


Where are the magnums coming from then?

----------


## MSL

China

----------


## oneipete

> Where are the magnums coming from then?


Dunno , you're asking the wrong person.  

   Im on the lookout for a new non run of the mill rifle as a present to myself,found this thread by sheer happenstance during a google search,looked the website up n saw what I posted.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Stunning accuracy, if you can find one don't sell it.

----------


## oneipete

Out or curiosity, do they kick more than a heavier rifle ?   looking at something like a 300 win mag.  wouldn't want to spend serious dollars to find its a collarbone hammer.

----------


## 7mmsaum

For some weird reason this 308 kicks less than normal

A 150g at 2900fps usually lets you know its left in a hurry but this one is really nice to shoot

But, a rifle in 300 win mag pushing 178 amaxs around 2960fps is an entirely different animal to tame, and a 208g leaving in a rush will really let you know.

----------


## Tahr

A couple of months ago Wilsons in Whanganui had a couple of these things.

----------


## Tahr

> Stunning accuracy, if you can find one don't sell it.


Are they fully bedded. Looks like it.

----------


## Timmay

Yep they are.

Shoot mint too!

----------


## Shearer

Gun shop in Motueka have a 308 for $2800. Is that good?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Gun shop in Motueka have a 308 for $2800. Is that good?


Think they are $3100 new

----------


## Shearer

> Think they are $3100 new


This is a new one.
Good then.

----------


## PerazziSC3

Wont be selling mine in a hurry, as 7mmsaum says, the 308 certainly doesnt seem to kick much at all, must be the stock

----------


## MSL

> Gun shop in Motueka have a 308 for $2800. Is that good?


$3199 on thegunshopmotueka.co.nz

----------


## Timmay

+1 $3199. Better value than a Sako imo.

----------


## BRADS

> +1 $3199. Better value than a Sako imo.


I guess that depends how much you pay for your sakos



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

They dont make smle's any more either and the going rate for them is 50-300 bucks.
Just sayin.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Milney

They were discounting these a couple of weeks ago you could pick one up new for $2700 .

----------


## Timmay

> I guess that depends how much you pay for your sakos
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not mad enough to have bought one yet  :Grin: 

Edit: 2700? A lot of gun for that money.

----------


## 45SOUTH

yes and if you shop around you will problem find the cheaper

----------


## Shearer

> $3199 on thegunshopmotueka.co.nz


Was in there yesterday.
They have a new 308 on the rack for $2795.

----------


## Shearer

Anyone who may be interested. NZ Ammo have the following Forbes rifles left.
243, 7mm08, 25 06, 30 06 and 6.5x55. One of each and all right handed.

----------


## Timmay

> yes and if you shop around you will problem find the cheaper


Please cite your source for cheaper (New) than $2700

----------


## Wildman

> Please cite your source for cheaper (New) than $2700


Pm him and find out

----------


## High Country Boy

Yea I'd be interested to have a look into these at a good price. As I'm on the look out for a light weight setup

----------


## Timmay

> Pm him and find out


Cloak and dagger stuff!!

----------


## Wildman

> Hi guys I have sold 7 Forbes rifles now and every one loves them that has brought them 
> 
> Will do a sharp price for them.
> 
> magnums are coming out next year .
> 
> quentin


 @Timmay 



> When I saw you had posted I thought" Gimps just got a heavy Blaser so his comment will have to be something about light weight rifles being a waste of time"

----------


## Pointer

Nice price for new!

----------


## Shearer

There is still a new 308 in Motueka for $2800 too.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Hope someone from the forum buys it



They are the nicest of all the ultralights

----------


## Shearer

> Hope someone from the forum buys it
> 
> 
> 
> They are the nicest of all the ultralights


If it were left handed I would.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Just use your right hand

----------


## BRADS

> Hope someone from the forum buys it
> 
> 
> 
> They are the nicest of all the ultralights


Almost but no

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Just use your right hand


It's just not the same. :Oh Noes:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Almost but no
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Except carbonlites  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Except carbonates


I was thoroughly un impressed with the action on the one I played with....but then maybe I am just spoilt having never owned a rem..... but no s/s action wtf is that about?

----------


## BRADS

> I was thoroughly un impressed with the action on the one I played with....but then maybe I am just spoilt having never owned a rem..... but no s/s action wtf is that about?


The Forbes? Yeah same the local got me one to play with and side buy with the finnlight it was so agricultural 
$100 in it so the sako one for me.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

Ok I shall rephrase then  :Have A Nice Day: 

It's nice and light

----------


## Rangidan

Just got Forbes in 260 last week. Very impressed shoots really well at early stages sold a sako for this and won't be going back.

----------


## Timmay

> sold a sako for this and won't be going back.


A very bold thing to say on a sako forum  :Have A Nice Day: 

How's your load development going @Rangidan? I've had really good results with 120grn ProHunter and 2208

----------


## Kudu

> A very bold thing to say on a sako forum 
> 
> How's your load development going @Rangidan? I've had really good results with 120grn ProHunter and 2208


Yes I'm keen to see how its going..............

----------


## veitnamcam

> A very bold thing to say on a sako forum 
> 
> How's your load development going @Rangidan? I've had really good results with 120grn ProHunter and 2208


I thought it was a Lemington 700 with every part modifyed forum. :Grin:

----------


## buzzman

> Just got Forbes in 260 last week. Very impressed shoots really well at early stages sold a sako for this and won't be going back.


u sure lol

----------


## Timmay

The Sako crew is already here! 

Shoo Shoo, go and fiddle your over priced Tikkas some where else.

----------


## camo wsm

> I thought it was a Lemington 700 with every part modifyed forum.


Oh So you mean a 'custom' haha  :Grin:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I picked one up at a mates place last week. Very light and nice to hold but the bolt slide would be the roughest I have felt. Ever. Told him to get it microslicked as that might help.

----------


## Timmay

Tell your mate to read the manual.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

What does it say?

----------


## Echo

They get better with oil and usage
The phosphate finish just feels a little rough at first
Action tolerances are very tight...tighter than some custom actions...maybe this gives them the accuracy

There are other features of the Forbes rifles I don't like

----------


## Timmay

Its true. They have actions so rough one can barely load a round in the chamber! Anyone that has one should immediately on sell them, I will do you a solid and buy it off you for cheap, but only so they may be used as tomato stakes.

----------


## LOC

Think you may have done exactly that with me @Timmay . How's that tomato crop looking?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Timmay

@LOC Sold it to a guy who had been looking for a 308 Forbes for over 12 months he was stoked to get it, didn't lose money in the end. Went out and bought a new forbes 260, I love my 6.5's.
Did a bit of digging, because the serial.number on that 308 was so low (21) it means Melvin Forbes himself did that stock by hand.

----------


## BRADS

> What does it say?


That the action is the worst thing ever created.😁

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## LOC

> @LOC Sold it to a guy who had been looking for a 308 Forbes for over 12 months he was stoked to get it, didn't lose money in the end. Went out and bought a new forbes 260, I love my 6.5's.
> Did a bit of digging, because the serial.number on that 308 was so low (21) it means Melvin Forbes himself did that stock by hand.


That is a bloody early number, how many are the up to now based on your new one?

----------


## Timmay

@LOC My current one is mid 300's. Looking at 243 or 280ai one now the 280ai would replace my tikka 7mmRM

----------

